# Scope Power Question



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Alright, the boat is put away for the year, and it's time to get ready to start scouting and hunting for the SE Wisconsin coyotes. However, I still need to put some glass on my AR. I've been doing a TON of research, and have a few scopes that I'm deciding on. The question I have is, what distances would a 3-9 be good up to verses a 4.5-14? I'm guessing most of my shots will be at the farthest, 200-250 yards. Would a 3-9 be good for these distances? My brother in law is trying to get me to go for a 4.5-14 (he has a higher power scope that he uses for coyotes, so I think that's why he's pushing for this), but I have another buddy who swears by a 3-9. I've always used iron sights for my shooting, whether it's on my AR or handguns and shotguns, so I'm not sure what I'm looking at for power verses the distances I'll be shooting.

Thoughts?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Power wise a 3-9 would be good IMO especially at those distances, but a 4.5-14 might be better if your eyes aren't so great. The advantage to a lower power scope is a wider field of view with the same objective size lens. I dislike a large scope (objective) on an AR, but that's my preferece. Try your BiL's and see how you like it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would decide on the distances you plan to shoot the most if under 150yds more I would go 3x9, but if most of the times will be over 150 yds I would go with the 4.5x14.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure how much of a factor cost is, but in my experience the higher the magnification the better the glass needs to be to get a good clear view. This of course usually translates to a need for a more expensive level scope. So, if you plan to buy above a mid-range priced scope and/or will be shooting 200yds. plus quite often, I'd go with a 4.4X14 type, but if you want to get a mid-price or below, and/or consider 200yds plus a long shot, I would stick with a 3X9. Like pw pointed out. Especially on something you want to be fast handling, like an AR. Also like Don said try your BL's and see how it feels to you. Nothing beats actually testing it on yourself.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

for 300 and down on coyotes its pretty rare that I ever need more than my 3-9. most of my shots are taken at probably 4or 5 power


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd be thinking the other way,yotes in your lap with a 4 power and you'd be wishing for something less, I have a 3x9 on the 06 and very very few times have I ever moved the power up above 3 for that quick shot, 200 is not very far for 3 power. I've a 6x18 on my 22-250 and many time's I've wished that I had a smaller power as the yotes were in my lap.JMO


----------



## MOZEN1 (Oct 20, 2012)

If your going to be hunting in low light conditions higher the power less light gathering capabilities I would go with a larger main tube first the 30mm in the 3x9. Hard choice 4.5x14-50 just a good for gathering light but is heavier and longer. IMO


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

1-4 would be ideal. 3-9 is fine. Mine are all 4.5 - 14 but that's because I absolutely require parralax adjustment and I prefer side focus as opposed to AO.

I forget the rule of thumb but 3-9 was considered good to out past 400.

I've shot 4" groups @ 400 with a 10X but lower power is better for viewing and close up shots.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Interesting to hear your thoughts. Seems like I can get by with a 3-9. I am thinking most of my hunting will be during low light, so it's good to hear that the 3-9 would gather more light then the higher powered scope. I was hoping to keep it at a 40mm objective, so 3-9x40 should work out. From talking to a friend, he said most of his shots down here are within 150 yards. My eyesight is good, so that shouldn't be a problem at this point (maybe a few years down the road).

Now to decide on the actual brand. I'm looking mid range as I think my wife may kill me and turn me into a rug if I go overboard here. There are a bunch of good options that I've found in the $2-300 range, so I have to get out and look through some to make a final decision. I'll be running by a Cabelas on Monday, so I'll have to swing in and look through the ones I'm interested in and hope that brings some clarity to my decision. I know they have the Nikon Buckmasters on sale now, so that's one choice, but then again, it comes down to looking through a few and going from there.

Anyone ever use or have feedback on the Vortex Diamondbacks? They seem to have good reviews online, so just looking at them as another option in that range.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

The diamondback is a good scope and if you ever do have any problems there warrante is great. When I first read your post I thought you said you had a 2300 dollar limit not a 2 to 300 dollar limit I had to read that one twice haha.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I wish that were the case. Didn't win Powerball last night, so it'll have to be the $200-$300 range lol. These kids and wife of mine are $$ suckers haha.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

haha yeah I have a red field on my 300 win mag, a bushnell elite 3200 on my .223 and bushel banners on my 22-250 and my muzzle loader and I have been happy with all of these and they are all in or under your price range.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a 3x9 on my AR and dont see me going any bigger. I also have a 3x9 on my 30.06......There is a lot of decent glass within your price range. My last scope purchase was Redfield Revolution in a 4x12 and put it on my .243....Perfect fit for that rifle. I have a 6x24 on my 22-250 and its WAY overscoped. All that being said, I have not taken a yote past 100yds in my three years of yote hunting.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've had great luck with the couple of Bushnell Full Field II and E1 that I've used. My E1 is a 3x9x50 for my 30-06. I use the Full Field II with a 3x9x40 for my AR. These scopes work very well in low light.


----------

